# Let’s Build a Humidor!



## Wheels Up (Jun 13, 2019)

I'm building a humidor and thought somebody might find it interesting. If nothing else, somebody might use this as a jumping off point for their own project in the future.

First, I'll readily admit that I'm a novice, hobby-level wood worker. There are lots of guys with greater skills, better tools, and better ideas. What I do is mostly satisfactory for my own pass-time, but I will be the first to own up to the fact that pretty much everything I do with wood can be done in some better way. Anyone who fancies building their own humidor can likely (almost certainly) find another solution that is less expensive, stronger, prettier, or less time consuming, and likely all of the above. That said, here's the project:

Although I've mulled the idea over for quite a while, I'm designing a lot of this on the fly. I'm more than happy to share the dimensions and building techniques with anyone who is interested, but part of the fun of building something is creating a unique piece that is exactly what you want and not what someone else has done. For all of my building projects, I draw them out in only the most sophisticated Alabama CAD (Circles And Doodles). After the Alabama internet man recommended them so highly, I even picked up an Apple Notebook with plenty of storage. Not sure what the fuss is over


----------



## Wheels Up (Jun 13, 2019)

To begin the project properly, you have to start with a cigar. I started with a DE Java Red.

I'm a tall fella and I don't like digging for things at ankle level. Even though the storage area is only 48" tall, I've elected to put it up on 24" legs so that most things are easier for me to reach. This design will also fit well with the other furniture in my house.

I went back and forth on wood selection. I was tempted to do walnut, but I have an abundance of surfaced 1x4 pine and decided that in this instance, free wood is preferable to ordering rough cut through my lumber yard and spending a day with a planer. Maybe I'll build another from a nicer wood in the future.

I start by creating my four corners, then turning them into two sides. I'm using 1x4 pine and 1/4" ply wood at this point.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Wheels Up (Jun 13, 2019)

After the glue joints are set up on the two sides, I join the sides with back and front 1x4s. Pocket screws and glued joints everywhere.

Clamps are great, so is anything that can reasonably be used to apply weight to squeeze a glue joint while it sets. Which, in this August heat, doesn't take long at all.

After the sides are joined to each other with the front and back 1x4s, install the 1/4" ply back panel.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Wheels Up (Jun 13, 2019)

Time for another stick. This time my favorite go-to, a Romeo y Julieta Reserva Real.










I'm building what boils down to a box within a box. Boxes are easy, and I'm all about easy.

Now that we have a structure that can stand in its own and vaguely resembles a cabinet, things start to get more rigid. (And rapidly heavier, too)

Use some 1x2s as supports inside the top and bottom of the cabinet. Install them on all four sides. After these joints set, install 1/4" ply to the insides to create a floor and a ceiling.

While this glue sets is a good time to get acquainted with some sand paper and get started on knocking down some rough spots.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Very cool!


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

Ok, I’m subscribed. Is that ply or MDF on the inside? Can’t tell...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheels Up (Jun 13, 2019)

I'm lining the interior with Eastern Red Cedar. *This IS NOT the best option for a humidor.* Some might argue that Eastern Red Cedar should be avoided in humidors, and they would be generally correct. My plans are to line the interior with this and then seal it with shellac. The ERC is a wood that I really like for its appearance, but the smell is much stronger than Spanish Cedar and could change the flavors of any cigars stored in it. Sealing the ERC in shellac is to prevent the overwhelming aroma from getting into the cigars.

In the end, this will leave us with a strong, attractive, well-sealed cabinet. Just know that I am not suggesting Eastern Red Cedar as an ideal humidor wood. The best option would be Spanish Cedar or Mahogany. I'll be building the shelves and trays out of Mahogany in a later post.










And this is where the end of my Sunday evening project left off. More to come next weekend.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Wheels Up (Jun 13, 2019)

Rabidawise said:


> Ok, I'm subscribed. Is that ply or MDF on the inside? Can't tell...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's 1/4" plywood.

I tend to avoid MDF just because of how badly it swells when it gets wet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Cool. I like to see DIY projects. I like the shadow boxing on the sides. Gives it dimension.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Do me a huge favor.. next time you clamp something, put some scrap wood between the wood and the clamp.. giant pet peeve.. sorry

But it's lookin good 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Razorhog (Jun 1, 2007)

Awesome work, man!


----------



## Wheels Up (Jun 13, 2019)

UBC03 said:


> Do me a huge favor.. next time you clamp something, put some scrap wood between the wood and the clamp.. giant pet peeve.. sorry
> 
> But it's lookin good
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


You're absolutely right; thanks for the reminder.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Wheels Up (Jun 13, 2019)

poppajon75 said:


> Cool. I like to see DIY projects. I like the shadow boxing on the sides. Gives it dimension.


Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Wheels Up said:


> You're absolutely right; thanks for the reminder.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


My dad builds furniture as a hobby(aka obsession) . I've had that screamed at me since I was a kid.. so when i see it i gotta say something.. lol

I REALLY tried not to say anything because it looks great and i didn't wanna be Dino downer...

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheels Up (Jun 13, 2019)

UBC03 said:


> My dad builds furniture as a hobby(aka obsession) . I've had that screamed at me since I was a kid.. so when i see it i gotta say something.. lol
> 
> I REALLY tried not to say anything because it looks great and i didn't wanna be Dino downer...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Hehe- no worries. You're absolutely right and like I mentioned, I'm a real novice with wood work. I'm always open to corrections and better ways to do things.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ren Huggins (Apr 26, 2019)

Looking good man! That suckers gonna be one nice piece of furniture!


Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


----------



## tacket (Oct 19, 2018)

Dude, this is freaking dope. Nice work man!


----------



## -Stinky- (Jul 23, 2018)

Subscribed for sure here 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheels Up (Jun 13, 2019)

No work done on this thing this weekend. I’m traveling for my job and won’t get back home until Friday. Next weekend should see some progress.

While I’m on the road, I’m still thinking over a couple of options. I’ve calculated up 15L of space in the humidor. I don’t know if my best bet may be an electronic humidifying device? I’m a fan of the simplicity of Boveda packs, but my bad Alabama math is telling me I’d need eight of the 320g packs at a minimum.

I’m open to suggestions for humidity control.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

I've never used it myself, but cat litter nets great results for those that swear by it. I'm sure one of them will chime in on it.


----------



## jmt8706 (Jul 19, 2019)

@Wheels Up

Check this out:










https://bovedainc.com/support/cigars/choose-right-number-boveda/


----------



## Gummy Jones (Mar 30, 2017)

jmt8706 said:


> @Wheels Up
> 
> Check this out:
> 
> ...


The size and seal of the container matter too


----------



## Bos1600 (Sep 12, 2019)

Looks great so far! I’m debating whether I should convert a china cabinet I have and line it... or build from scratch like you have. 

Decisions


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark in wi (Apr 22, 2018)

Lookin good! Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Wheels Up (Jun 13, 2019)

Bos1600 said:


> Looks great so far! I'm debating whether I should convert a china cabinet I have and line it... or build from scratch like you have.
> 
> Decisions


I debated on that myself. I've seen a couple of converted china cabinets and part of me wanted to hit the easy button with a yard sale conversion. For better or worse, just about every piece of furniture I looked at locally was either ungodly expensive or made out of fake wood that I knew I'd be disappointed with six months down the road. I did find one solid wood end table cabinet that could have worked, but by the time I figured up the modifications I'd have to make to turn it into what I want, I was going to spend nearly as much time and money on it as just starting from scratch.

I don't have any illusion that my cabinet will seal better than a tupperdore, and I could have saved a lot of headache by just buying a big Yeti cooler or forking out the cash for a commercially manufactured cabinet with all the bells and whistles. But, my woodwork hobby is one of the outlets I use to decompress and be less of an uptight jerk.

Wood is honest, simple, forgiving, and I'm rambling. If you have a circular saw and drill, you can build a humidor. If you've got access to more tools than that, it gets pretty easy. Just have to make the time to do it, which really isn't that much. Everything I've done up to this point was accomplished in one afternoon.



Mark in wi said:


> Lookin good! Can't wait to see the finished product.


Thanks for the encouragement, fellas. Knowing that somebody is still following this is exactly the kick in the backside I needed to get this humidor back on track.

Unfortunately, it's been a grueling couple of months at work since my last update to this build thread, and I've made no progress on personal projects.

However... my pistol competition season has come to a close until January (another addicting hobby that takes more time and money than I care to track) and we've got a tropical storm coming in this weekend, which means I'll have a good reason to hide out in my workshop for a bit. I'll have tomorrow morning off to smoke cigars, drink coffee, and I should be able to get at least *something* done in my shop. I won't finish this weekend, but I'll at least make some progress.


----------



## Bos1600 (Sep 12, 2019)

Wheels Up said:


> I debated on that myself. I've seen a couple of converted china cabinets and part of me wanted to hit the easy button with a yard sale conversion. For better or worse, just about every piece of furniture I looked at locally was either ungodly expensive or made out of fake wood that I knew I'd be disappointed with six months down the road. I did find one solid wood end table cabinet that could have worked, but by the time I figured up the modifications I'd have to make to turn it into what I want, I was going to spend nearly as much time and money on it as just starting from scratch.
> 
> ....But, my woodwork hobby is one of the outlets I use to decompress and be less of an uptight jerk.


Yeah I agree... the last part you said here is why I'm gonna give it a shot. I'd rather have simmering I built/made, even if it's for the same class as buying one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 09FXSTB (Jun 22, 2012)

I just came across this thread. Awesome work! How is the project going?


----------



## Wheels Up (Jun 13, 2019)

09FXSTB said:


> I just came across this thread. Awesome work! How is the project going?


Thank you! I'd hesitate to call any of my wood projects "awesome," but I am enjoying them and I appreciate the compliment.

This thing is progressing, but slowly. I have moved a little beyond the last update, and I will post more pictures shortly. My company is going through a bit of a blending with another company and the last several weeks have been insane. I put in 104 hours last week (not counting the calls and emails I did from home or a hotel room) and my last full day off of work was... I don't know... sometime in late September or early October I think.

The good news is that we're coming close to the end of the year and my boss has notified me that I have no choice but to take a couple weeks of vacation, so there will be some shop time in the near future to finish this project off properly.


----------



## 09FXSTB (Jun 22, 2012)

Nice! Well, once you get some time off. I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Jerry T (Jan 21, 2019)

Very nice job on the humidor I built a cabinet size humidor also and when it came to humidity I experimented with something a little different just a simple cop size humidifier and a humidity controller on Amazon and it's been working very nice for about a year now. It's just a cup size ultrasonic humidifier the humidity comes out like smoke it's not wet when you put your hand over it and it's hooked up to the Rain Bird humidity controller. The man at my neighborhood smoke shop uses the same type of humidity ultrasonic but he has a larger much larger unit and he's very happy with it so here's a picture of my cabinet.


----------



## Jerry T (Jan 21, 2019)

Can't get the picture right


----------



## Jerry T (Jan 21, 2019)

I think I got it


----------



## Jerry T (Jan 21, 2019)

This is what it looks like when it kicks on. ....I hope to see some pics of your humidor when you finally get some time to finish it.


----------



## Wheels Up (Jun 13, 2019)

I like that setup, Jerry.

I got a good bit knocked out this weekend. Hopefully, I'll be able to finish it all over the Thanksgiving holiday and post finished project pictures while everyone is snoozing off the turkey.

My biggest holdup right now is my own OCD. I've made three doors and didn't like the fit and seal of any of them. Probably a rubber gasket and a tight latch would do, but I keep trying to get a solid wood seam *juuuuuust* right and it's not working out yet. Ah, well... fourth time's the charm. Maybe.


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

Wheels Up said:


> I like that setup, Jerry.
> 
> I got a good bit knocked out this weekend. Hopefully, I'll be able to finish it all over the Thanksgiving holiday and post finished project pictures while everyone is snoozing off the turkey.
> 
> My biggest holdup right now is my own OCD. I've made three doors and didn't like the fit and seal of any of them. Probably a rubber gasket and a tight latch would do, but I keep trying to get a solid wood seam *juuuuuust* right and it's not working out yet. Ah, well... fourth time's the charm. Maybe.


excuses....excuses :smile2:


----------



## Wheels Up (Jun 13, 2019)

zcziggy said:


> excuses....excuses :smile2:


I think I mentioned I was slow. All y'all just didn't realize I meant *slow* even as it relates to the pace of life in Alabama.

Besides, you ever try building by candle light? Every time I bring the lantern close enough to see what I'm working on, the wood starts smoking. And running a table saw on the electricity generated by a mule?

Don't ask where it plugs in.


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

Wheels Up said:


> I think I mentioned I was slow. All y'all just didn't realize I meant *slow* even as it relates to the pace of life in Alabama.
> 
> Besides, you ever try building by candle light? Every time I bring the lantern close enough to see what I'm working on, the wood starts smoking. And running a table saw on the electricity generated by a mule?
> 
> Don't ask where it plugs in.


:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Wheels Up (Jun 13, 2019)

I managed to get a bit done and I thought I should throw out a couple of teaser pics.

Still working on a door, but this version seems to be working out so far. (Pics to come when I'm satisfied with the door design)

In the pictures below, I've installed all of the Eastern Red Cedar liner, added the shelf doublers, and finished the first coat of shellac. I'm not sure why, but I've got some shadows making the pictures look as though there are lots of drips and runs.































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Wheels Up (Jun 13, 2019)

After 17,895,423 door designs, I settled with something stupidly simple. Still needs a locking latch, and that will come at some point.

I went through great pains to make the door perfectly square with no warps, and that proved more difficult than I imagined. In the end, I came out with a door that seems to fit quite well. I had added some 1/8" thick, 1/4" wide weather stripping, and I couldn't close the door with that thin strip. I feel pretty good about the fit, but the seasoning and RH monitoring will tell me more.

All interior surfaces, including the inside of the door, have 4-5 coats of shellac. Should be good enough to seal out the odor of the ERC and provide a decent moisture barrier I think.

I'm at the point now where I'd call it 90% finished, 90% to go.

Up next: shelves, trays, let the wife paint/stain/whatever she wants on the outside, and start seasoning!































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## s1n3 n0m1n3 (Jun 20, 2019)

Well done sir. 

As for the latch.....what about some counter-sunk magnets? Relatively cheap and easy to get in any size you like.


----------



## Wheels Up (Jun 13, 2019)

s1n3 n0m1n3 said:


> Well done sir.
> 
> As for the latch.....what about some counter-sunk magnets? Relatively cheap and easy to get in any size you like.


I may give that a shot. I have a couple of cabinet patches in there for right now, but they're a bit imprecise. Thanks for the idea!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Wheels Up (Jun 13, 2019)

I suspect I will change the shelves a few times before I settle on something I like, but here's what I've got in there for now.

Room to build five 20x17 trays that will leave room for air movement on both sides and can slide out the door. Now I'm off to cut a whole bunch of strips and start building trays while my Auburn Tigers play that other school from Tuscaloosa.

War Eagle!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Fastcrxsi90 (Oct 2, 2019)

Congrats that's definitely looking nice I can't wait to see it when it's completely done I hope i'm not being nosey but about how much did all the materials cost for it


----------



## 09FXSTB (Jun 22, 2012)

It’s looking really good! And your tigers are winning!


----------



## Wheels Up (Jun 13, 2019)

Fastcrxsi90 said:


> Congrats that's definitely looking nice I can't wait to see it when it's completely done I hope i'm not being nosey but about how much did all the materials cost for it


Thank you, and that's not nosey at all. One of the reasons I started this thread is to encourage others to build something.

I have built most of this out of supplies I already had in my shop, and I think I'm still well under the $100 mark. I did have to buy the shellac, some wood glue, one sheet of ply wood, and I killed one of my band saw blades.

If you wanted to build one similar to this, your cost could vary wildly depending on what species of wood you use and whether you're willing to buy rough cut and spend some time with a planer or if you buy surfaced wood. I could see this project coming in under $300 or well over $1,000.

I'm a true novice with woodwork and my tools are hobby-grade at best. Everything I've done can be replicated with a circular saw and some wood screws. The only part that gave me a bit of a headache was the door, and someone with a bit more experience or imagination could likely come up with a better solution.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Fastcrxsi90 (Oct 2, 2019)

Wheels Up said:


> Thank you, and that's not nosey at all. One of the reasons I started this thread is to encourage others to build something.
> 
> I have built most of this out of supplies I already had in my shop, and I think I'm still well under the $100 mark. I did have to buy the shellac, some wood glue, one sheet of ply wood, and I killed one of my band saw blades.
> 
> ...


That's not too bad for a quality piece though especially if it comes out how you envisioned it


----------



## Wheels Up (Jun 13, 2019)

Well, I think it's about time to wrap this one up and call this project officially complete.

The wife painted it and picked out hardware quite a while back and I've been working on seasoning it for... I don't know. A long time. I quit counting Boveda packs because Alabama math doesn't pass 8, but it holds reasonably steady around my 65% RH target. Two digital hygrometers on different shelves have not shown me less than 63% or more than 66% since early March, so I feel pretty good about it. It isn't as air-tight as a tupperdore, but it's good enough for who uses it.

I ended up doing four shelves that slide out and hang at an angle for easier access. I may or may not get around to building different shelves in the future. I'm not overly fond of the way these look, but they work.

There's room for a few boxes on the shelves, but most of my boxes sit in the very bottom.

Even after the paint and hardware, I think I'm still under the $100 mark. It's far from perfect, but I'm pretty happy with turning a bunch of junk wood into something useful.






































Cheers, y'all, and happy building.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DanWil84 (May 1, 2020)

Nice job sir, the style in black is fitting the theme. The sliding drawers which flip are also a nice feature, gives you a lot more storage. I'm curious how this will perform in a humidity and temperature control way as I didnt spot a way of sealing the door and the cedar inserts like recommended in a tuperdore or coolerdore, but I suppose you tested this already as it is full of cigars. Seeing your from a region where humidity can allready be high (guessing) it might not be a problem, if I would put that overhere in my house the cigars would be unsmokeable and just crumble only looking at them. 

I like a piece of selfmade furniture, I just dont have the space to build and store the equipment yet. For joining the pieces I would have rented a Domino joiner, pre-mill the holes for it and glue them afterwards so that the joints are invisible, but that's me nitpicking.


----------



## Wheels Up (Jun 13, 2019)

I’m as surprised as anyone that it holds a reasonably steady RH. The door has no seal other than a very tight fit. I attempted to run a thin strip of foam rubber around the edge and couldn’t close the door enough to engage the latches. I was thinking about turning this into old quilt storage because I didn’t (still don’t) like the door design. But I started seasoning it just to see and it turned out to seal pretty well.

I am in a *very* humid region, only 90 miles from the Gulf Coast. That likely benefits me. I have the humidor in my master bedroom, which is very well insulated. It stays in the upper 60’s*F year-round so I don’t have to worry about temperature control.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

UBC03 said:


> Do me a huge favor.. next time you clamp something, put some scrap wood between the wood and the clamp.. giant pet peeve.. sorry
> 
> But it's lookin good
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Don't look now....lol


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

Wheels Up said:


> I'm as surprised as anyone that it holds a reasonably steady RH. The door has no seal other than a very tight fit. I attempted to run a thin strip of foam rubber around the edge and couldn't close the door enough to engage the latches. I was thinking about turning this into old quilt storage because I didn't (still don't) like the door design. But I started seasoning it just to see and it turned out to seal pretty well.
> 
> I am in a *very* humid region, only 90 miles from the Gulf Coast. That likely benefits me. I have the humidor in my master bedroom, which is very well insulated. It stays in the upper 60's*F year-round so I don't have to worry about temperature control.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That turned out really well. Built not bought is serious bragging rights.


----------



## 09FXSTB (Jun 22, 2012)

That looks great! You did a really nice job. 
I too like the black. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ren Huggins (Apr 26, 2019)

Lookin' good Wheels! Keep it up and you might be mass producing em like our waxing brother.


----------



## CrustyCat (Feb 3, 2020)

Very nice


----------



## ukbob (Dec 17, 2019)

Nice job , looks good.


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

that came out very nice...congrats man!!!


----------



## Wheels Up (Jun 13, 2019)

Ren Huggins said:


> Lookin' good Wheels! Keep it up and you might be mass producing em like our waxing brother.


Thanks for the compliment.

I don't think Waxing Moon and I are even playing on the same field though. He does outstanding work and his humidors are real art. I threw something together out of cheap wood just to see if I could. Besides, I started building this one back in August. I wouldn't have many customers with a lead time of nine months. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Wheels Up (Jun 13, 2019)

09FXSTB said:


> That looks great! You did a really nice job.
> I too like the black. Thanks for sharing.


Thanks! I have to admit that I don't do any finishing on my wood projects. I just get it built and then turn it over to my wife to paint or stain it how she likes. This black was some discounted "oops" paint from Lowe's she had squirreled away in a closet.


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

Wheels Up said:


> Thanks! I have to admit that I don't do any finishing on my wood projects. I just get it built and then turn it over to my wife to paint or stain it how she likes. This black was some discounted "oops" paint from Lowe's she had squirreled away in a closet.


Picking the stain/paint is the hardest part in my book. So I totally agree with letting someone with an eye for it take over the task of applying color.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Scap said:


> Don't look now....lol
> 
> View attachment 278206


There's a big difference between those fancy schmancy padded clamps and the C- clamps @Wheels Up was crankin on... lol

Those clamps are freakin nice. I gotta get me some..

@Wheels Up the cabinet looks great bro. Feels good to turn scrap into something useful and aesthetically pleasing.

Sent from my bunker


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Beautiful ! Looks awesome 


TripleCapped.com


----------



## winkmtb (Apr 16, 2020)

This was a fun thread to read through. Nice work with posting progress pics and sharing the process. I'm sure it has/will inspire others. Great work on the humidor!


----------



## Wheels Up (Jun 13, 2019)

UBC03 said:


> There's a big difference between those fancy schmancy padded clamps and the C- clamps @Wheels Up was crankin on... lol
> 
> Those clamps are freakin nice. I gotta get me some..
> 
> ...


To your credit, you were absolutely correct and I have to thank you for that tip. I've been using scrap wood under clamps since then and not only am I doing less damage to soft woods, but I'm getting a better joint by spreading the clamping force out.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Wheels Up said:


> To your credit, you were absolutely correct and I have to thank you for that tip. I've been using scrap wood under clamps since then and not only am I doing less damage to soft woods, but I'm getting a better joint by spreading the clamping force out.


See, you gotta watch me. ONCE in every 70 or 80 comments, I say something that makes sense..

Sent from my bunker


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

UBC03 said:


> There's a big difference between those fancy schmancy padded clamps and the C- clamps @Wheels Up was crankin on... lol
> 
> Those clamps are freakin nice. I gotta get me some..
> 
> ...


Home Depot had them the cheapest I could find.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Scap said:


> Home Depot had them the cheapest I could find.


Thanks

Sent from my bunker


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Turned out really nice @Wheels Up!


----------



## Calidecks (May 27, 2019)

Well done Wheels Up. And that's coming from a 38 year Carpenter. I can appreciate the work involved. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2019)

Man, I can really appreciate the wood work! I worked at a custom wood shop for 3 years....mainly doors, counters, stairs, antique repairs. 

Really have me wanting to get back in the shop and crank out something like that. 


Outstanding work!!!


----------



## Kopuffer (Jun 8, 2020)

Great work. I really liked seeing the build process. I want one!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2019)

No kidding. You should market those!!!


----------



## Wheels Up (Jun 13, 2019)

Kopuffer said:


> Great work. I really liked seeing the build process. I want one!





[email protected] said:


> No kidding. You should market those!!!


Thanks, fellas.

I enjoyed this project and I hope that the thread inspires others to build something of their own. While I truly appreciate the kind words, I'm not setup for serial production and have no intention of selling humidors.

If I was to build a humidor for someone else, I would take much longer and have to charge significantly more than anyone else who is actually in the business of making humidors... and my end product would not likely reflect the additional lead time or monetary investment.

If you really want to see some beautiful woodwork, Waxing Moon has posted several threads in this section with lots of great pictures. He's the one you want to throw money at- I'm just a hillbilly with a saw and some scrap wood :vs_cool:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Heres the thing...when you make it yourself for yourself the measure of pride grows exponentially and your blood-sweat- tears are a part of it all....plus it doubles as an heirloom....

If I tried to make one it would become the world's biggest ashtray.


----------

